# Study Bible Question



## Ravens (Sep 10, 2006)

This is kind of random, but are there any Bibles (study or otherwise, just figured it would probably be the former) of the KJV or NKJV stripe that include the 3FU and Westminster Standards in the back? I know the NIV has one, and maybe the ESV... but are there any available with a KJV or NKJV translation? 

Or does any Reformed website publish a Bible-sized "insert" or something that you could tape into a Bible you own?

Just curious.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudandstars_
> This is kind of random, but are there any Bibles (study or otherwise, just figured it would probably be the former) of the KJV or NKJV stripe that include the 3FU and Westminster Standards in the back? I know the NIV has one, and maybe the ESV... but are there any available with a KJV or NKJV translation?
> 
> Or does any Reformed website publish a Bible-sized "insert" or something that you could tape into a Bible you own?
> ...



This might be what you're looking for:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0785258523?v=glance


----------



## Ravens (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah that's definitely an option. Do they make one with the KJV that you know of? Not to have you do my leg-work, I'm just terrible at finding stuff like that.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2006)

Joshua, 

I don't haven't seen a KJV used with the Reformation Study Bible...sorry.


----------



## beej6 (Sep 11, 2006)

The NKJV study bible referenced above does *not* have the confessions in it.

No ESV study bible has them either. As far as I know, only the _Spirit of the Reformation_ (NIV) has the confessions and catechisms.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 11, 2006)

I would recommend getting the KJV Matthew Henry study Bible.
Then get a Bible cover for it with a zipper pouch that you can stick the Westminster Standards into for reference.

KJV Matthew Henry Study Bible

Westminster Standards


----------

